

Kill The Landline Pitch Deck from Startup Weekend Columbia - philip1209
http://blog.killthelandline.com/post/32631363827/pitch-from-startup-weekend-columbia

======
dsl
If you call the phone company you can pay a small fee to have your old land
line number forwarded to your new one for up to a year. It was something like
$4.75 a month from Qwest when I did it a dozen or so years ago.

------
001sky
Kill the landline: Google > Local Number Portability ?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_number_portability>

------
taw9
Lame. Google Voice is free.

~~~
keltex
Unfortunately you can't currently port your landline to Google Voice:
[http://support.google.com/voice/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answ...](http://support.google.com/voice/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1065667)

My personal preference is MagicJack. I don't want everybody to have my cell #.
I prefer companies that bill me (credit cards, utilities, etc) to have their
own number which is my old landline. MagicJack fits the bill for me. Most of
the time I don't even answer the phone and the voicemail gets sent to me via
email.

~~~
taw9
But GV gives you a number and handles forwarding... for free. Is porting worth
$120/year?

